# Target Summer Beauty Bag



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

Their summer beauty bag is up for grabs now! It is on their target style facebook page! &amp; it has been incredibly slow too. Grab yours before it's gone! Seems like they're giving away 477k of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The samples the show don't look bad either!


----------



## luckylilme (May 22, 2012)

I love these! I'm trying but it's slow to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 22, 2012)

yay! Hope I can get through. Last time was terrible trying to get it lol.


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

I hope I can get one! I've been trying to get through for awhile now.


----------



## luckylilme (May 22, 2012)

Okay, just got one. You have to let each page sit for a while. It worked in google chrome for me and I got a confirmation #.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 22, 2012)

I got a confirmation number! Do they send you an email?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 22, 2012)

No email last time..you just wait and it shows up! Its so fun, imo.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 22, 2012)

Blahhhh I was able to submit my address and "service is unavailable." Booooo.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blahhhh I was able to submit my address and "service is unavailable." Booooo.


 I keep getting this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

Just try again later, or keep letting the page load slowly. It took me about 4 minutes each page after clicking.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No email last time..you just wait and it shows up! Its so fun, imo.


 yay that is fun!  I had typed in all of my information and It wouldn't let me click submit so then I tried to refresh it and the page died  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but when I clicked the original link to do it again it gave me a conformation number, so hopefully that means I get one! I missed the spring one, but this one looks like it has more stuff I would use in it.


----------



## luckylilme (May 22, 2012)

It is fun! Especially because it's free lol. Free fun is good. It's so funny I go so crazy over these like I really need ANY more of this stuff. Oh well.....



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No email last time..you just wait and it shows up! Its so fun, imo.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 22, 2012)

Weird apparently it worked. I went to re-do it all, and it gave me a conf number. It probably took 2-3 minutes per page and then the dreaded "service is unavailable" on the last page, and you can't click back.  

I wouldn't recommend waiting until later, these tend to go fast.


----------



## astokes (May 22, 2012)

I got through! Yay! I missed the last one so this is great.

Once you click don't do anything. Just let it load.


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

Well last time, even though a lot of people knew about it, it took about 3-4 days until the bags were all gone. I wonder how many have been claimed already.


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

Erhm, I actually got an e-mail confirmation this time. I didn't get any confirmation for the last two bags I got.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 22, 2012)

I just got one!!! Yeahhh!!!


----------



## astokes (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well last time, even though a lot of people knew about it, it took about 3-4 days until the bags were all gone. I wonder how many have been claimed already.


I read somewhere that they have about 477,500 to give away.


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that they have about 477,500 to give away.


Yup! It's on the little print on the bottom of the page. I think same amount as last time.


----------



## Scawolita (May 22, 2012)

It isn't working for me... driving me crazy lol I want so bad!


----------



## astokes (May 22, 2012)

Lol I read a few comments on the Target Style post announcing the giveaway is live. Some people are so pissed off!


----------



## Scawolita (May 22, 2012)

OMG I got in!!!!!!!!!! So happy






Girls who are trying, make sure you really do just leave page alone, it doesn't look like it's doing anything but it is!


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I read a few comments on the Target Style post announcing the giveaway is live. Some people are so pissed off!


Lol. I don't get what there is to be pissed over. They should understand the app is being hammered right now, which will cause it to malfunction and give an error. It's free anyway. If it doesn't work the first time, then just keep trying. I have seen some ridiculous posts where they were yelling at the facebook page! -.-


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I got in!!!!!!!!!! So happy
> 
> ...


Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Erhm, I actually got an e-mail confirmation this time. I didn't get any confirmation for the last two bags I got.


 I just got it too. I guess now I really know it worked!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 22, 2012)

I almost forgot about it, i just woke up.





First task I did this morning!!





Im excited! this is my third bag in one year





Way to go to celebrate my first US Anniversary!


----------



## kcrowebird (May 22, 2012)

I got mine too! *happy dance!*


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

Got one! Took awhile, but I finally got it to go through.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Erhm, I actually got an e-mail confirmation this time. I didn't get any confirmation for the last two bags I got.


 Slow going but I had no problems.  I received a confirmation number at the end, but no confirmation email.  How long after before you received the email?


----------



## koolcryyss (May 22, 2012)

Woah! Are we really going to be getting lip buttters?


----------



## quene8106 (May 22, 2012)

the site keeps crashing on me. what should i do? i tried firefox and chrome browsers


----------



## quene8106 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the site keeps crashing on me. what should i do? i tried firefox and chrome browsers


 never mind. i figured it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

If we do, that would be awesome! I have two, and I love them. 



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah! Are we really going to be getting lip buttters?


----------



## zorabell (May 22, 2012)

I just found out about this and I signed up! I got my confirmation number any now I can't wait to get a nice surprise in the mail! Does anyone know the official list of items they are sending out?


----------



## shandimessmer (May 22, 2012)

I got one, too! This one's products look great. I hope we get a lip butter.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 22, 2012)

Wow this looks wicked cool! Totally signed up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Another bag of goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 22, 2012)

I wish they'd do these from their site again. I'm not going to make a facebook just for these.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 22, 2012)

got mine, yey!


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found out about this and I signed up! I got my confirmation number any now I can't wait to get a nice surprise in the mail! Does anyone know the official list of items they are sending out?



it's probably the same items you see, but sample sized.


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one, too! This one's products look great. I hope we get a lip butter.


I hope so too! But I feel like that's too good to be true. But then again, I think a beauty bag  last year had a full sized lip balm in there.


----------



## xlisaa (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Slow going but I had no problems.  I received a confirmation number at the end, but no confirmation email.  How long after before you received the email?


I received the e-mail right after. Some of my friends who signed up only got confirmation numbers and no e-mail. That should be find too.


----------



## astokes (May 22, 2012)

I got an email confirmation too.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 22, 2012)

I would have never known this even existed had it not been for makeup talk




So excited for it to come in the mail!


----------



## Snow24 (May 22, 2012)

I didn't get a conformation # or an e-mail. Does that mean it didn't go through?


----------



## internetchick (May 22, 2012)

Got in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 22, 2012)

I got in!!! I adore the lip butters. I just hit pan on the Sugar Plum. Very excited about this Target Beauty Bag. They've been okay in the past but this one looks great!


----------



## Meggpi (May 22, 2012)

I didn't get an email either, but I did get a confirmation number. You can check to see if you have one by going back to the app. Checked my spam filter too!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 22, 2012)

I haven't ever gotten an email. but I have gotten the bags!


----------



## stellar136 (May 22, 2012)

I just signed up, it did not take very long at all! When i get this one it will be my third one so far, the bags are always SO cute!


----------



## skylola123 (May 22, 2012)

This is crazy! Another bag, I was able to get their latest one (it was my first one as well) and I loved it!

I completely forgot that I had requested one and I got it and it made me so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would have never known about this one if not for MUT 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## Scawolita (May 22, 2012)

What's going to be in the bag??


----------



## Baberanza (May 22, 2012)

I wish this wasn't FB-only!


----------



## luckylilme (May 22, 2012)

I've never been able to really find out until people start getting them and posting online or I check out the blog Totally Target. This is my 3rd one this year.  I can say that usually the brands in the pics are usually found in the bags and they are super cute.



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's going to be in the bag??


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 22, 2012)

I was able to sign up pretty easily this late after they opened. Not sure if I got the email confirmation since my email linked to my facebook was deleted.


----------



## mszJessica (May 22, 2012)

Got in, I so wish theres a lipbalm!! I'd be SUPER excited as I loveeeeee them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (May 22, 2012)

I got in! I got it just in hopes that there will be a Revlon lip butter!


----------



## ddave (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about the beauty bag; I never would have known if not for makeuptalk! I signed up like 15 minutes ago and got a confirmation number but no comfirmation email. My roommate tried to sign up about 5 minutes after me and couldn't so maybe they've just now run out.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2012)

I don't think there's going to be a lip butter.  I have a feeling that "In the meantime..." page is just to get people interested in buying other things.  The T&amp;C page has a specific list of what they're apparently planning on sending, and there are no lip products on there.  Let's see if I can get the spoiler tag to work for me...




> *A. Description of Gift. *Each Gift will consist of one (1) beauty bag containing samples of one or more of the following items: NiveaÂ® Extended Moisture Body Lotion; NeutrogenaÂ® Visibly Bright Cleanser; L'OrealÂ® Lumi Magic Primer; Simple Sensitive Skincare; and PANTENEÂ® Conditioner or Shampoo. The type and amount of sample products in each Gift may vary.


----------



## ddave (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think there's going to be a lip butter.  I have a feeling that "In the meantime..." page is just to get people interested in buying other things.  The T&amp;C page has a specific list of what they're apparently planning on sending, and there are no lip products on there.  Let's see if I can get the spoiler tag to work for me...


 I watched an unboxing on youtube and those were the items that were in the bag that people got at the beginning of this month ( a spring bag, maybe?)


----------



## luckylilme (May 23, 2012)

That was exactly what was in the Spring beauty bag this is the summer one so it will be different stuff.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think there's going to be a lip butter.  I have a feeling that "In the meantime..." page is just to get people interested in buying other things.  The T&amp;C page has a specific list of what they're apparently planning on sending, and there are no lip products on there.  Let's see if I can get the spoiler tag to work for me...


----------



## calexxia (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was exactly what was in the Spring beauty bag this is the summer one so it will be different stuff.


 Unless they are just sending out the unsent Spring bags. They did that during the winter, too, remember?


----------



## luckylilme (May 23, 2012)

It's possible, but I got different stuff in my winter bag it was totally different from the stuff in the spring. Plus, there were coupons in the Spring one and I don't remember getting those in the winter.


----------



## xlisaa (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless they are just sending out the unsent Spring bags. They did that during the winter, too, remember?


But then they actually stated it as summer bags. I think when they sent the unsent ones in January, it didn't exactly state it was for spring. It just said 'beauty bag" from what I remembered.


----------



## calexxia (May 23, 2012)

I suppose we won't know till they arrive, eh?

Personally, having gotten in on all the previous ones, I DO hope it's different stuff, and preferably good-sized and/or makeup items. If not....well, that's why I have a "donate" basket.


----------



## Jazbot (May 23, 2012)

My first time signing up! I am so excited Thank you ladies of MUT!

I was able to sign up last night and got a confirmation number! So EXCITED!


----------



## xlisaa (May 23, 2012)

I guess no bags are exactly perfect. I actually find use of the items in the bag because they're awesome to travel with. BUT then again, I'm that person that never wants to use travel sized things because they are too cute. I end up getting over myself and use them anyway. lol. I don't really mind if it has things that are lame, I mean, I think it's just a way for people to try and sample things, just like how those beauty boxes are, and like how MyGlam basically is. Instead, the Target one is free for sample! &amp; I don't get why people on their facebook is attacking them and demanding them, Target does not NEED to do this, but they do.


----------



## Maxi (May 23, 2012)

I wouldn't have known about this without you guys! Thanks!


----------



## internetchick (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess no bags are exactly perfect. I actually find use of the items in the bag because they're awesome to travel with. BUT then again, I'm that person that never wants to use travel sized things because they are too cute. I end up getting over myself and use them anyway. lol. I don't really mind if it has things that are lame, I mean, I think it's just a way for people to try and sample things, just like how those beauty boxes are, and like how MyGlam basically is. *Instead, the Target one is free for sample! &amp; I don't get why people on their facebook is attacking them and demanding them*, Target does not NEED to do this, but they do.


 




Whaaat?!


----------



## xlisaa (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I love the Minion. lol. Yeah, I was just browsing through their page yesterday &amp; some person was like "It better be free, or I'm going to file for false advertisement" &amp; some people were like "I better get one"! It's like hold your horse-shoes! If you doubt it, don't sign up for it. I think those need to appreciate what Target is doing for 477k people!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

Lol at the pic...too funny. But I definitely agree. Target is offering this free as a promo/special and people are hassling them on FB over it. It's silly and there's going to be another bag that comes around later in a few months. I signed up yesterday and just slooooowly let each page load, got my confirmation and did a quick happy squeal..


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

Seriously?! People are so ungrateful and greedy! Some people always have to get upset about _something_. 



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, I love the Minion. lol. Yeah, I was just browsing through their page yesterday &amp; some person was like "It better be free, or I'm going to file for false advertisement" &amp; some people were like "I better get one"! It's like hold your horse-shoes! If you doubt it, don't sign up for it. I think those need to appreciate what Target is doing for 477k people!


----------



## becarr50 (May 23, 2012)

I was able to sign up around 9pm last night. Looks like signups are still open though! Can't wait as this will be my first beauty bag from Target. After I missed out on the last beauty bag (i.e. one day late), I decided to like Target Style on facebook. That's how I found out about this one. I'm hoping we do get samples of the items pictured, but I'm not going to complain if we get something different


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to sign up around 9pm last night. Looks like signups are still open though! Can't wait as this will be my first beauty bag from Target. After I missed out on the last beauty bag (i.e. one day late), I decided to like Target Style on facebook. That's how I found out about this one. I'm hoping we do get samples of the items pictured, but I'm not going to complain if we get something different


 I saw some kind of update from a beauty blogger this AM and it was posted that there are still open spots for people to sign up, so maybe all those gripers should be quiet and try lol.


----------



## Annelle (May 23, 2012)

I don't remember if I got in on this or not...I remember trying and hitting submit, but I don't remember if it crashed, or got confirmed or what, lol.  I know it took a few times (and long waits) for the pages to even load.  I don't want to try again in case it bans me from future bags if I accidentally order more than one.  Oh well, I'll guess I'll see if it shows up or not lol.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 23, 2012)

YAY I got a confirmation in just one try!!!  I'm soooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2012)

I got email confirmation today that I registered!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think there's going to be a lip butter.  I have a feeling that "In the meantime..." page is just to get people interested in buying other things.  The T&amp;C page has a specific list of what they're apparently planning on sending, and there are no lip products on there.  Let's see if I can get the spoiler tag to work for me...




this list is what was in the last bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  never mind me, i didn't finish reading all the 1827539186312 other posts discussing the last bag. hah


----------



## xlisaa (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember if I got in on this or not...I remember trying and hitting submit, but I don't remember if it crashed, or got confirmed or what, lol.  I know it took a few times (and long waits) for the pages to even load.  I don't want to try again in case it bans me from future bags if I accidentally order more than one.  Oh well, I'll guess I'll see if it shows up or not lol.


You can go back to Target Style, click on the Summer Beauty Bag &amp;  if it has a confirmation, it has gone through!


----------



## Jazbot (May 23, 2012)

I kinda think its too good to be true tho.

Free things from a Monopolized company...like too good to be true.


----------



## zorabell (May 23, 2012)

I love it when I get stuff in the mail! I am really looking forward to the lip butter too!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 23, 2012)

I signed up yesterday but had issues. I ended with a confirmation number but never got an email? Hopefully I will still get one! I tried again today to see if it went threw and it said something to the effect, "thank you.. you should receive it in 6-8 weeks" so I guess it did go threw yesterday. WoW so people are complaining about free stuff now haha. I used to work in retail and my husband still does so I hear about it all the time.. it amazing what people complain about and what they can get away with in some stores!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda think its too good to be true tho.
> 
> Free things from a Monopolized company...like too good to be true.


 Lol..that is funny. Plenty of people got into their spring giveaways and had no problem..what's too good to be true?


----------



## zorabell (May 23, 2012)

So I just finished looking at the terms and conditions and found this list of brands they are sending out

"Description of Gift. Each Gift will consist of one (1) beauty bag containing samples of one
or more of the following items: NiveaÂ® Extended Moisture Body Lotion; NeutrogenaÂ® Visibly
Bright Cleanser; L'OrealÂ® Lumi Magic Primer; Simple Sensitive Skincare; and PANTENEÂ®
Conditioner or Shampoo. The type and amount of sample products in each Gift may vary."


----------



## Jazbot (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..that is funny. Plenty of people got into their spring giveaways and had no problem..what's too good to be true?


 Too good to be true that it was just a click and a form away from free things.


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 23, 2012)

Yay!  My cousin told me about this last night.  I was surprised I got one in time.  I've always been too late in the past.  I look forward to trying everything.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

Well...it did take forever to load up last night lol...guess the nice thing about big monopolized stores is they can afford to eat a little gift bag every now and then..lol. For those that signed up this AM, were the pages loading faster?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just finished looking at the terms and conditions and found this list of brands they are sending out
> 
> ...


 This was what was in the spring bag


----------



## zorabell (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was what was in the spring bag


 This is the first bag I have ever signed up for so I didn't know. I was just going off of what was in the terms and conditions for the summer bag.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first bag I have ever signed up for so I didn't know. I was just going off of what was in the terms and conditions for the summer bag.


 My first bag, too...either way, it's free and that is always nice!


----------



## calexxia (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too good to be true that it was just a click and a form away from free things.


 It's just marketing. The sort of things that have been in the Target bags before are OFTEN offered as "regular" freebies direct from the companies...."try before you buy". I know some folks who will not even buy from a brand if they aren't able to sample it, either as a freebie or from a sub. Beauty marketing is pretty dang cutthroat


----------



## styleitso (May 23, 2012)

Yay! What a treat a free beauty bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up yesterday but had issues. I ended with a confirmation number but never got an email? Hopefully I will still get one! I tried again today to see if it went threw and it said something to the effect, "thank you.. you should receive it in 6-8 weeks" so I guess it did go threw yesterday. WoW so people are complaining about free stuff now haha. I used to work in retail and my husband still does so I hear about it all the time.. it amazing what people complain about and what they can get away with in some stores!


 I signed up last night and just got an email a little bit ago. I think if you've got a confirmation number you're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 23, 2012)

I missed it that sucks :-(


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Bisson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed it that sucks :-(



i'm not sure if they made more bags last time or what, but in spring (way after the original promotion) i got the bag by buying 3 items from their beauty picks online. they had some in store too i think - so you might still be able to get one later on.


----------



## astokes (May 23, 2012)

Apparently some people on Facebook think that if they commented "I want a beauty bag" that Target would send them one...


----------



## internetchick (May 24, 2012)

Yay got my email!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (May 24, 2012)

I didnt get an e-mail...I did get a confirmation number and the message stating the 6-8 week delivery..


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

Yes, got an email!! So happy this went through. Even if it does end up being the same stuff, I'm still ultra excited. That bag looks hella cute.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 24, 2012)

me too. no email, just a confirmation number.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get an e-mail...I did get a confirmation number and the message stating the 6-8 week delivery..


----------



## StillPooh (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently some people on Facebook think that if they commented "I want a beauty bag" that Target would send them one...


 I'm reading those posts on Target Style's FB page now...too funny!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 24, 2012)

just got my email this morning!! YAAY my 1st target bag!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

Bahaha, a free bag and people are ready to burn a Target down. Ridiculous!


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

I love the one girl that is commenting on every post that says "I want a free beauty bag!" and just tells them "too late". Hah. 



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm reading those posts on Target Style's FB page now...too funny!


----------



## astokes (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the one girl that is commenting on every post that says "I want a free beauty bag!" and just tells them "too late". Hah.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha 







> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the one girl that is commenting on every post that says "I want a free beauty bag!" and just tells them "too late". Hah.


----------



## StillPooh (May 24, 2012)

I love the ones complaining about how Target should be more organized and it's not fair, blahblahblah, when they gave away nearly HALF A MILLION bags.


----------



## astokes (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the ones complaining about how Target should be more organized and it's not fair, blahblahblah, when they gave away nearly HALF A MILLION bags.


 Things like that make me lose faith in humanity. Haha.

I think I'm going to vow not to read Facebook comments on those kind of pages. Eck.

Or I could be like the girl mentioned and copy and paste "too late, don't hate" everywhere.


----------



## xlisaa (May 24, 2012)

I seriously think people should read what Target writes, before writing a post. It's not that hard, especially now with timeline and you don't have to scroll down to comments to find a Target post. It's literally RIGHT THERE where Target provided a link to sign up and where Target said the bags are all gone. Some people.... -________-" *facepalm.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the ones complaining about how Target should be more organized and it's not fair, blahblahblah, when they gave away nearly HALF A MILLION bags.


 Ugh, people are ungrateful whinebags! I think I read somewhere that the total value of all of these bags that they're giving away was worth a little over 2 million bucks? Seriously people. Stop whining. Target didn't HAVE to do this for anyone, yet they did. Just because you couldn't figure out how to read very obvious directions to get yours reserved doesn't mean that Target was disorganized or unfair. So, shut yer pieholes.

/rant

Can you tell I'm cranky? People on Facebook...not the brightest.


----------



## sleepykat (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently some people on Facebook think that if they commented "I want a beauty bag" that Target would send them one...


 This reminds me of the hiring process at my job. They only accept applications through their craigslist post. They have a detailed list of instructions to follow; if you don't follow them, your resume doesn't even get a glance.


----------



## StillPooh (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, people are ungrateful whinebags! I think I read somewhere that the total value of all of these bags that they're giving away was worth a little over 2 million bucks? Seriously people. Stop whining. Target didn't HAVE to do this for anyone, yet they did. Just because you couldn't figure out how to read very obvious directions to get yours reserved doesn't mean that Target was disorganized or unfair. So, shut yer pieholes.
> 
> ...


 From the Giveaway FAQ:

Quote: The ARV of each Gift is $12. The Total ARV of all Gifts is* $5,730,000*.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the Giveaway FAQ:


 To be fair, that sounds like a lot of money, but target makes billions of dollars a year, and the coupons and traffic they earn from this promotion will add up to far more than that, not to mention they probably get the products for free, so  the 5.7 mil is divided amongst them and other huge corporations.  Basically, it's an awesome promotion and I'm happy they do it, but they wouldn't do it if they were hurting from it.


----------



## StillPooh (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair, that sounds like a lot of money, but target makes billions of dollars a year, and the coupons and traffic they earn from this promotion will add up to far more than that, not to mention they probably get the products for free, so  the 5.7 mil is divided amongst them and other huge corporations.  Basically, it's an awesome promotion and I'm happy they do it, but they wouldn't do it if they were hurting from it.


 I wasn't implying that they were. Just demonstrating further the ridiculousness of the whiners who didn't feel Target was doing enough.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't implying that they were. Just demonstrating further the ridiculousness of the whiners who didn't feel Target was doing enough.


 Exactly. Target has zero obligation to do any of this, but I'm very glad they do!! Oh well, some will always find something to whine about.


----------



## Jazbot (May 25, 2012)

Just got my confirmation e-mail!! Yiippeee!


----------



## abidal303 (May 25, 2012)

I almost forget about it .

Yeah i hope i can buy them too. It is very nice to keep one of them with me.

I hoping that i can collect it by this summer.


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (May 25, 2012)

I think I got it, it said it worked but I didn't get a confirmation email, unless it got lost in spam somewhere...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

Got the email, but at a different email address than whats connected to my facebook. I must have entered it in the contact form, I did it in such a rush that I dont remember. Happy to get these free goodies!


----------



## skylola123 (May 25, 2012)

How long has Target been giving out beauty bags? I didn't hear about it until this year, and was able to grab both this current bag and the one that they sent out at the beginning of Spring.

But I was just wondering if Target has done this in the past.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 25, 2012)

I got my confirmation email, yay! To be honest, I'm more excited about the bag than what's in it. I love having little bags to shove random crap in when I travel.

I _really_ hope that the people commenting that they want a free bag don't reproduce because I truly believe that people that stupid shouldn't pass those genes onto a new generation.


----------



## skylola123 (May 25, 2012)

I was trying to see who was the first person that posted they wanted a "free bag" because it seems that everyone followed. But the craziest post was by a woman putting her ADDRESS on the website. Who does that? Why would you put your personal information like that on a public page. I couldn't find who was the first one but people mentioned a blog had told them to post requesting a free bag.


----------



## astokes (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was trying to see who was the first person that posted they wanted a "free bag" because it seems that everyone followed. But the craziest post was by a woman putting her ADDRESS on the website. Who does that? Why would you put your personal information like that on a public page. I couldn't find who was the first one but people mentioned a blog had told them to post requesting a free bag.


 Omg! I saw that. Computer illiterate people...  I saw a couple people that thought the Target Style wall was their personal wall? Funny stuff.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long has Target been giving out beauty bags? I didn't hear about it until this year, and was able to grab both this current bag and the one that they sent out at the beginning of Spring.
> 
> But I was just wondering if Target has done this in the past.


 I'm going to guess AT LEAST 2 years, I have 3 of their bags, all different too!


----------



## Hezzie (May 25, 2012)

I signed up for this and I just received a confirmation email! SO EXCITED!


----------



## juicyFruit85 (May 25, 2012)

I missed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

THe first one had some awesome coupons.


----------



## becarr50 (May 26, 2012)

Finally got my email confirmation! Wohoo! Looks like I'm actually getting a bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrseangel (May 28, 2012)

Got the conformation email, and so did my daughter!! YEAH!!


----------



## GinaM (May 29, 2012)

I got one, too!!!!  So excited!!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juicyFruit85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I missed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> THe first one had some awesome coupons.


 
I love me some coupons..not like that extreme couponing, but if I can save a buck or two...why not? I haven't paid for my toothpaste the last 6 months and have a stockpile, thanks to my couponing lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some coupons..not like that extreme couponing, but if I can save a buck or two...why not? I haven't paid for my toothpaste the last 6 months and have a stockpile, thanks to my couponing lol.


 lol, coupons do this for me for toothpaste and deoderant. I love it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, coupons do this for me for toothpaste and deoderant. I love it.


 
Yep...I still have 3 brand new razors that I paid less than a dollar apiece for and are orignially $10 ea. Couponing has allowed me to free up a little more money for the higher end things lol and to donate some extras to charities and food banks. Will probably buy toothpaste/brushes one or two more times this year and not have to worry about it for another year!


----------



## skylola123 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I still have 3 brand new razors that I paid less than a dollar apiece for and are orignially $10 ea. Couponing has allowed me to free up a little more money for the higher end things lol and to donate some extras to charities and food banks. Will probably buy toothpaste/brushes one or two more times this year and not have to worry about it for another year!


 TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!!! lol

That is so awesome, where do you find your coupons?


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 30, 2012)

late to the game, haha, but i got one &amp; got my confirmation email so woohoo.  i think it is going to show up around my birthday!  =D


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 30, 2012)

woah woah woah! I think you couponing masters need to start a thread for us newbies. I want free toothpaste too lol


----------



## calexxia (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woah woah woah! I think you couponing masters need to start a thread for us newbies. I want free toothpaste too lol


 The crash course is this: Know your stores' policies and then combine store coupons with manufacturer coupons if you have both, and use your coupons when a sale is happening or when you find an item on clearance. 

There are zillions of blogs and forums out there that get into the nuances, but it's all basically an expansion on that. I have not had to pay for tampons or toilet paper or toothpaste (the three "t"s, I suppose) in almost two years. And I also wind up getting most of my drugstore cosmetics for at LEAST 50% off of the regular pricing.


----------



## luckylilme (May 30, 2012)

Keep in mind that show about couponing is extreme lol Usually, people that coupon do mini hauls because to get the best deals you have to be willing to got o multiple stores. To start you may want to follow a few coupon blogs or forums until you are ready to start doing your own matchups.

Here are a few of my personal faves:

http://Hip2save.com

http://afullcup.com

http://www.ilovetogossip.com/

http://thekrazycouponlady.com/

There are many others another thing you may want to do is follow a local coupon blog and you can just google coupon blogs in your city.

Happy savings!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woah woah woah! I think you couponing masters need to start a thread for us newbies. I want free toothpaste too lol


----------



## calexxia (May 30, 2012)

ALSO keep in mind that the tv show EXTREME COUPONING has shown several fraudulent transactions....it's NOT the best source of practical tips


----------



## kcrowebird (May 30, 2012)

We saved $2300 last year with couponing just at CVS, food lion, and ingles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its awesome if you have time for it!


----------



## calexxia (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We saved $2300 last year with couponing just at CVS, food lion, and ingles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its awesome if you have time for it!


 Time? I'd guess that it takes me roughly half an hour longer per week than it would otherwise....but, again, I'm not someone with 18 years worth of mustard stockpiled, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

woa Ive been missing out! I just started using coupons a few months ago, and even then, only if I 'happen' to have them on me. I really should look into this, seeing as my expenses keep increasing and (sadly) my salary has stayed the same.


----------



## calexxia (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woa Ive been missing out! I just started using coupons a few months ago, and even then, only if I 'happen' to have them on me. I really should look into this, seeing as my expenses keep increasing and (sadly) my salary has stayed the same.


 My best advice on this is to take it gently, at first. Like, for me, I focused on building up a stockpile of "necessaries" first, then swapped out those items for brands that I prefer, adding just a couple of categories each week, if that makes sense? Now it's like auto-pilot...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2012)

Another tip for newbies, pick one store and start your couponing. It can be overwhelming trying to make multiple lists and coupons. Google local couponing and you'll probably find a blogger who is local and shows you weekly specials. Know store policies! I'm in WA and there is only 1 store that will double my coupons and i still have to do multiple transactions! It is great to safe money, but couponing can take up some time lol. On the other hand, I haven't bought the 3 "T's" in a long time either. I take breaks from couponing, or else I find myself compulsively buying stuff I don't really need just due to a good sale. My local YMCA and community resource center offers a monthly coupon class... So that's something to look into locally for help and education.


----------



## sleepykat (May 30, 2012)

My husband is an amazing coupon-er. He called me a couple weeks ago very sad and serious and said, "Life is over as we know it--Ralphs no longer doubles coupons." Anyhow, we haven't paid for toothpaste or shampoo in a long time. We only buy things we will use anyway and that we have room to store. The best was when he got $90.00 worth of groceries and the store owed him six cents! I love him.

Anyhow, I was on a no buy the last time the Target beauty bag was around, so maybe the coupons will be more useful to me this time.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband is an amazing coupon-er. He called me a couple weeks ago very sad and serious and said, "Life is over as we know it--Ralphs no longer doubles coupons." Anyhow, we haven't paid for toothpaste or shampoo in a long time. We only buy things we will use anyway and that we have room to store. The best was when he got $90.00 worth of groceries and the store owed him six cents! I love him.
> 
> Anyhow, I was on a no buy the last time the Target beauty bag was around, so maybe the coupons will be more useful to me this time.


 
LOL...that is fantastic..I can save myself some money, but I'm not on a baller level like that!! Groceries are trickier for me..I've never gotten more than 40-50% off..Now I can get down to just a few dollars or taxes only when I do household products and stuff.. Dang!! I think I'll be up late tonight clipping and revamping my coupons..time to start up and do another binge/haul, since I'm so inspired haha.


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2012)

I got a confirmation number after filling out the form but no email. Anyone from past experience know the likelihood that I will get one? Thanks!


----------



## luckylilme (May 30, 2012)

> My husband is an amazing coupon-er. He called me a couple weeks ago very sad and serious and said, "Life is over as we know it--Ralphs no longer doubles coupons." Anyhow, we haven't paid for toothpaste or shampoo in a long time. We only buy things we will use anyway and that we have room to store. The best was when he got $90.00 worth of groceries and the store owed him six cents! I love him. Anyhow, I was on a no buy the last time theÂ Target beauty bag was around, so maybe the coupons will be more useful to me this time.


 LoL I live in Florida nobody doubles coupons here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only buy stuff we can use andI take breaks from coupons except bodywash that's my fav.


----------



## calexxia (May 30, 2012)

If you want a book about couponing, I highly recommend "Pick Another Checkout Lane, Honey". It's just sassy enough to make it fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've done best with drugstores (not with double coupons and grocery store clearance) and while I do not come anywhere NEAR the levels of some of the gals, I'm quite happy with the stuff I've managed to score.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

The couponers on tv spend 40+ hours a week clipping and searching for deals, so don't be discouraged. It'll take time and experience to get the knack of it. It feels great, though, to know you can cut some costs. Drug stores are the easiest to navigate, which is where I started and still usually get the most savings. As soon as my nails dry, I'm clipping my coupons lol!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

Yeah my couponing is not extreme, but I watch for specials (a few weeks ago Harris Teeter was tripling coupons, so I was sure to cash in on that), Giant always doubles anything up to 99 cents, plus they give gas points. I haven't spent more than $5 at one time at a CVS since I started couponing, which is how I get all of my revlon cosmetics, so I don't feel as guilty buying them, and I have a 2 year stockpile of deodorant lol, that and tampons are the easiest for me to find free/for less than 50 cents.


----------



## Meggpi (May 31, 2012)

It's funny, I've always ignored coupons because they are usually for prepackaged foods that I don't typically don't eat--tampons however, I am much less earth mother about, I like mine disposable.  Should I look like in Red Plum and those kind of things?


----------



## StillPooh (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a confirmation number after filling out the form but no email. Anyone from past experience know the likelihood that I will get one? Thanks!


 Did you keep a copy of your confirmation number? 

I didn't get e-mail either, but on their wall Target said you didn't need one to get your bag.


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2012)

I did keep the confirmation number! I'm paranoid like that, you never know when it will come in handy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to get the bag! I love free stuff!



> Did you keep a copy of your confirmation number?Â  I didn't get e-mail either, but on their wall Target said you didn't need one to get your bag.Â


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh, whoops! I spaced on this and I guess it's not available anymore. Oh well! I hope you guys get some great stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 3, 2012)

So I signed up for this bag a couple weeks ago and i never got an email...now im worried that i wont get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i guess ill keep checking this thread to see when they start arriving!!! Anyone know whats going to be in them? Oh and sorry if that's already been answered i didn't look through the whole thread.. xXMichelle


----------



## astokes (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I signed up for this bag a couple weeks ago and i never got an email...now im worried that i wont get it
> 
> 
> ...


I think Target said that as long as a confirmation number showed up when you signed up that you will receive a bag.

As to what's in them, maybe what was in the picture they showed will be in there. (samples sizes)


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 3, 2012)

Aw man, I dont remember if I saw a confirmation number when I signed up...I guess ill just have to wait and see!


----------



## anglebanana (Jun 3, 2012)

what's wrong~~~I can't catch you any more....


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 5, 2012)

Ohh! Someone on luuux got their bag already! Unlike what their terms &amp; conditions stated for items, it is not like the last bag we got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It also seems like it shipped out pretty fast considering it was only about two weeks ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Image found at: http://www.luuux.com/health-beauty/my-target-summer-beauty-bag-arrived


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome! pretty bag! Cant wait to get mine! Treseme and Garnier stuff will go to my sis


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

I was really hoping we'd get a full size butter..but am excited for the Aveeno and Nuetrogena..plus I checked the site and she said there was $19 in coupons?? Yay...can't complain, it was free!! Lol..hope mine gets here soon; just clipped other coupons and am making a list of shopping needs/wants!



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh! Someone on luuux got their bag already! Unlike what their terms &amp; conditions stated for items, it is not like the last bag we got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Jun 5, 2012)

wow already. I had it mailed to my future July address. Woops. 

Someone at that household can enjoy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Ooh! Excited. Is that a card sample of the lip butter?


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh! Excited. Is that a card sample of the lip butter?


According to luuux and what the author of that posted, it is a sample card of the lip butter in peach parfait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh! Someone on luuux got their bag already! Unlike what their terms &amp; conditions stated for items, it is not like the last bag we got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up! I'm excited about trying the new Tresseme shampoo and conditioner...I love the brand but haven't tried that new split end stuff yet. Also super excited about the coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweet! I hope I receive mine soon! They did get these out super-fast considering they said 6-8 weeks, wow!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 6, 2012)

sunscreen, sweet! I'm always looking for travel sized sunscreen for my purse.


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 6, 2012)

Love the bag! the mini sunscreen is perfect for my purse. I have the full size of the same thing, but I'm always in a hurry in the AM and end up forgetting to put it on. I got the split end remedy sample randomly in a 6pm purchase--it weighed more than the thing I actually bought lol


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the bag! the mini sunscreen is perfect for my purse. I have the full size of the same thing, but I'm always in a hurry in the AM and end up forgetting to put it on. I got the split end remedy sample randomly in a 6pm purchase--it weighed more than the thing I actually bought lol



I actually purchased that exact same sunscreen from Target for like.. $1.49 or something for travel size. lol. Banana Boat was $.87 though haha


----------



## page5 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's the list from the link:

-Aveeno active naturals Smart essentials: daily detoxifying scrub.

-Revlon lip butter sample in Peach Parfait

-TRESemme split remedy shampoo

-TRESemme split remedy conditioner

-Garnier Fructis color shield shampoo

-Garnier Fructis color shield conditioner

-Neutrogena Ultra sheer dry-touch sunblock SPF 70

-$19 worth of coupons

-The lovely blue cosmetics pouch

Yay for sunblock!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 6, 2012)

Wasn't there a news article last year-ish saying that sunblocks would no longer be allowed to be produced with labels of higher than 50 SPF? Wonder what happened with that?


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

So projected delivery will be mid July?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

The FDA or whoever regulates that stuff just issued a statement about a new ruling or whatever...companies need to put disclaimers and explanations of what the sunscreen actually covers...broad, uva/uvb..things like that... Here's a link to FDA site 

   http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm258416.htm


> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't there a news article last year-ish saying that sunblocks would no longer be allowed to be produced with labels of higher than 50 SPF? Wonder what happened with that?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunno, someone already got their bag, so maybe throughout this month and into July our bags will start popping up!



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So projected delivery will be mid July?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The FDA or whoever regulates that stuff just issued a statement about a new ruling or whatever...companies need to put disclaimers and explanations of what the sunscreen actually covers...broad, uva/uvb..things like that... Here's a link to FDA site
> 
> ...


 Yup, it's the fda. I don't much about the cosmetics side of things, I work in regulatory for pharmaceuticals and medical devices, but the sunscreens have to be labeled 50+ starting in Dec. 2012. They've delayed the change.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, it's the fda. I don't much about the cosmetics side of things, I work in regulatory for pharmaceuticals and medical devices, but the sunscreens have to be labeled 50+ starting in Dec. 2012. They've delayed the change.


ahh...since it was announced last year, I figured all of the new sunscreens would be SPF50 from now on.  I guess we can all "feel" safer (yay for mind games) with our higher numbers for a couple more months lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahh...since it was announced last year, I figured all of the new sunscreens would be SPF50 from now on.  I guess we can all "feel" safer (yay for mind games) with our higher numbers for a couple more months lol.


 lol yup, exactly. FDA is soooo slow on everything, gotta love the bureaucracy. I think they are letting smaller companies have until Dec. 2013, even, while the larger ones need to adhere with the Dec. 2012 deadline, assuming there are no more delays.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol another example of your government tax dollars at work ppl


 They are located directly across the street from where I work, I could go ask what's up, lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

They'd just talk in circles and never answer you straight on lol..don't waste your breath.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are located directly across the street from where I work, I could go ask what's up, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They'd just talk in circles and never answer you straight on lol..don't waste your breath.


 oh trust me, I know. i have to call people over there several times a day. Blech. I love my job but fda is the reason my coworkers and I all do this regularly:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahha...I work in a hospital. We have our own issues, as well...lol.. with the economy and cutbacks/funding issues, in house and outside regulations...what a mess! So I feel the same way!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh trust me, I know. i have to call people over there several times a day. Blech. I love my job but fda is the reason my coworkers and I all do this regularly:


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahha...I work in a hospital. We have our own issues, as well...lol.. with the economy and cutbacks/funding issues, in house and outside regulations...what a mess! So I feel the same way!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely...we all have our own regs and issues to deal with; government sort of bleeds over into everything lol.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel for both you ladies.. I myself am in business finance and I can assure you we also have our own crap to deal with.. the government over regulates some and under regulates others and never gets it quite right !


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 8, 2012)

i never even got a shipping confirmation sent to my email. i got a confirmation page, but no email. does this mean i won't get one?


----------



## astokes (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i never even got a shipping confirmation sent to my email. i got a confirmation page, but no email. does this mean i won't get one?


 Target said as long as you got the confirmation page/number that you are fine.


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 9, 2012)

the FDA is sooooo behind the European Commission when it comes to cosmetics/skincare safety--the EC did that like five years ago. Cosmetics are apparently not subject to approval by FDA, lol we haven't even banned formaldehyde from makeup.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't there a news article last year-ish saying that sunblocks would no longer be allowed to be produced with labels of higher than 50 SPF? Wonder what happened with that?


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely!! I already am using the TRESemme S/C because I received samples from Walmart online. Im excited to try the Aveeno though I had been using a different line, I want to try another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for posting!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone recieved their bag yet?

*Ooops! NVM *


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 9, 2012)

great news! Still waiting on mine. I hope I get it 



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Target said as long as you got the confirmation page/number that you are fine.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got mine! I am loving the mini sunblock- perfect to throw in a bag! Also I already use the tressemme so the minis are perfect, and I am excited to try out the aveeno scrubs because I love scrubs, especially the St. Ives Apricot scrub!  I already own the full size peach parfait lip butter though :/


----------



## tameloy (Jun 11, 2012)

Got mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

Is that a booklet of just Target coupons?? That is great, because I can use regular coupons and get more $$ off the products and that's always a plus when buying beauty stuff!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that a booklet of just Target coupons?? That is great, because I can use regular coupons and get more $$ off the products and that's always a plus when buying beauty stuff!


 Yup it's all target coupons!


----------



## satojoko (Jun 11, 2012)

Gaaahhhh I wish I wouldve seen this original post when this was happening. I've got a US address so couldn't snagged one! I shop at Target every time I go to the US, which is usually every 2 weeks. Damn damn damn.....gotta like their FB page for sure now! How often do they release these bags? Do they give them away every season? Or only for the summer??


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

They do them seasonally!



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gaaahhhh I wish I wouldve seen this original post when this was happening. I've got a US address so couldn't snagged one! I shop at Target every time I go to the US, which is usually every 2 weeks. Damn damn damn.....gotta like their FB page for sure now!
> How often do they release these bags? Do they give them away every season? Or only for the summer??


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

I also got mine today, same as the above.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine! I am loving the mini sunblock- perfect to throw in a bag! Also I already use the tressemme so the minis are perfect, and I am excited to try out the aveeno scrubs because I love scrubs, especially the St. Ives Apricot scrub!  I already own the full size peach parfait lip butter though :/


Lol, so do I, I was hoping for another lip butter to try besides the two I already have, Peach Parfait and Pink Truffle (my fav). But hey it's free lol and great coupons I'll be sure to use.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What state are you in?


----------



## tameloy (Jun 11, 2012)

> What state are you in?


 FL


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FL


 Okay thanks!


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine today also...I'm in Indiana


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today also...I'm in Indiana


yay maybe mine will be here tomorrow then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also in Indiana


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone on the west coast got theirs yet?


----------



## wadedl (Jun 11, 2012)

I am in San Diego and have not gotten it yet.


----------



## JessP (Jun 11, 2012)

Haven't received mine either (I'm in San Diego as well). Looking forward to it, though!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine today as well. I like the material of the bag. For some strange reason it makes me think of the beach.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in San Diego too!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## JessP (Jun 12, 2012)

Ha! That's awesome! The three of us should get ours at the same time then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

Got mine Yesterday!!

It was there went I got home!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 12, 2012)

Ooo, goody!  I'm in Brooklyn too so I should get mine soon. 



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine Yesterday!!
> 
> It was there went I got home!


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 12, 2012)

To those of you who have gotten your bags: did they come UPS, or regular mail?


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine &amp; I'm in CA. lol


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 12, 2012)

Usually, it's USPS that ships it, so regular mail. That's how I have gotten my past ones.



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who have gotten your bags: did they come UPS, or regular mail?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 12, 2012)

Oooh, they are coming way earlier than I thought! Maybe I'll get mine soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

Regular Mail.

Actually the box said to me or Current Resident.



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who have gotten your bags: did they come UPS, or regular mail?


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 12, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping my crackhead mailman doesn't misdeliver it!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG I haven't gotten mines yet either and my mailman sucks! I even got somones income tax check B4! They are lucky I'm an honest person! I would be pissed if I were waiting for my income check and never received it or had to wait a long time to get it! it was the wrong address and everything.. not even down the street kinda thing. I had to mail it back to IRS! (I called the number and thats what they said to do.) 

P.S. I'm in NY anyone from NY get theres yet?


----------



## DanoLyn (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine came in yesterday! The bag I got is blue, it's super cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It came through the regular mail for me too.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I haven't gotten mines yet either and my mailman sucks! I even got somones income tax check B4! They are lucky I'm an honest person! I would be pissed if I were waiting for my income check and never received it or had to wait a long time to get it! it was the wrong address and everything.. not even down the street kinda thing. I had to mail it back to IRS! (I called the number and thats what they said to do.)
> 
> P.S. I'm in NY anyone from NY get theres yet?


 Yes I got mine yesterday and I am in Brooklyn.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I got mine yesterday and I am in Brooklyn.


 now I'm worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't gotten myglam bag either and the projected delivery date was today! UGH Gonna have a talk with the mail carrier tomorrow!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope I get mine soon. Anyone in Michigan get it yet?


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 12, 2012)

My girlfriend three streets over got hers, but I don't want to go out in the rain to check for mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Jun 12, 2012)

I got mine yesterday too. (East Coast)


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine came!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My girlfriend three streets over got hers, but I don't want to go out in the rain to check for mine.


Rain?! It's so sunny here in the Bay Area. The heat is making me lose focus of everything! lol. It's usually cold so when it gets hot, I break out in hives like crazy!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 12, 2012)

I got mine today in Maryland!! I love the blue bag I actually almost bought a bigger one in the same pattern a while ago! Also excited to the ise $3 Revlon coupon for a new balm stain! Plus I love the lip butters and don't have peach parfait yet! Also I cant wait to try the aveeno detox scrub since i love aveeno! Nice little surprise! Way to go target! :


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

Everyone in MD is getting there's but meeee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone in Texas gotten theirs yet?


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 12, 2012)

yay! received mine in NY today ;] best freebie EVER!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 12, 2012)

Got mine in NY.  The bag is so cute.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 12, 2012)

Not me, still waiting. 



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in Texas gotten theirs yet?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 12, 2012)

waiting for mine!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 12, 2012)

I got mine in NY today!


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine came to Long Island NY today


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

Already using my little makeupbag to store all my lippies and eyelash curler in my purse! Perfect size and it is soooo cute! Also, Im trading the garnier fructise and tresemme samples if anyone is interested....my trade thred is linked in my signature.


----------



## arendish (Jun 13, 2012)

Yay, Aveeno scrub and sunblock! Both things I need! I already have the Lip Butter in a Barbie pink (I wasn't expecting it to be so intense!) but I really wanted to try the Peach.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 13, 2012)

yay! I got my bag Target BBag today!!


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 13, 2012)

Still waiting on mine here in Iowa....


----------



## Kittables (Jun 13, 2012)

Yayy! I got my Target Summer Beauty Bag today! For those of you who were asking, mine was delivered via USPS. It's very cute! I'm so glad I was able to get one for myself. I was thinking of using the bag for my toiletries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 13, 2012)

Got mine!!! My boyfriend was sweet enough to order me one without telling me. LOVE everything in this bag!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

Still haven't gotten mine, and I hope I do actually  get it! I've had lots and lots of issues with mail being misdelivered, so here's hoping that doesn't happen this time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

I got mine today! I love these! Especially for free...and the contents are better than the boxes I pay $10 for. I can't wait to combine that $3 revlon coupone with a manufacturers coupon for 4 dollars off, probably going to get a kissable stain thing or (another) lip butter...it'll be my first beauty purchase in a while. YAY Target!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 13, 2012)

I just combined the 2 $3 revlon coupons with a $1 off revlon beauty tool, $2 off revlon nail polish when you buy a beauty tool, and a target $3 off a $20 beauty purchase and got 2 lip butters, a polish, and an eyelash curler for $8!!!!





And the coupon machine gave me another $3 of $20 and $5 off 2 Revlon eye products!!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just combined the 2 $3 revlon coupons with a $1 off revlon beauty tool, $2 off revlon nail polish when you buy a beauty tool, and a target $3 off a $20 beauty purchase and got 2 lip butters, a polish, and an eyelash curler for $8!!!!
> 
> ...


Amazing! I didn't know you could combine coupons.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just combined the 2 $3 revlon coupons with a $1 off revlon beauty tool, $2 off revlon nail polish when you buy a beauty tool, and a target $3 off a $20 beauty purchase and got 2 lip butters, a polish, and an eyelash curler for $8!!!!
> 
> ...


 ​OMG SCORE!!!


----------



## kimberlicia (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone. Is there anyone else that didn't get an Aveeno scrub in their bag?


----------



## Josiekwon (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today! I love these! Especially for free...and the contents are better than the boxes I pay $10 for. I can't wait to combine that $3 revlon coupone with a manufacturers coupon for 4 dollars off, probably going to get a kissable stain thing or (another) lip butter...it'll be my first beauty purchase in a while. YAY Target!


 Do you mind me asking, how/where did you get the revlon manufacturers coupon for $4? I've been searching to no avail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 13, 2012)

I got the bag today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 13, 2012)

I think Target is actually selling this bag for $1 online. lol


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 13, 2012)

.. which in my opinion is worth it because the sunblock itself is around $1.25 at my local target.


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 14, 2012)

I still haven't gotten mine. I'm hoping I get it before Monday as I'm going to Puerto Rico and that sunscreen would come in super handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Target is actually selling this bag for $1 online. lol


 I just saw it on their site - it comes free with any purchase of one of their "best of" beauty products... Hey - I'll take it free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, it's free if you buy some axe products too! LOL. But if you want to get it for $1, you look up complimentary in their search.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Josiekwon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking, how/where did you get the revlon manufacturers coupon for $4? I've been searching to no avail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 $4 off TOTAL, sorry. I have a ton of $1 off any revlon product, so I'll combine it with the store coupon.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> $4 off TOTAL, sorry. I have a ton of $1 off any revlon product, so I'll combine it with the store coupon.


When I first saw this I went into a frenzy. I looked everywhere for the $4 coupon then I figured you must have meant total lol!


----------



## Josiekwon (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I first saw this I went into a frenzy. I looked everywhere for the $4 coupon then I figured you must have meant total lol!


 Hahaha. me too. thanks for the replies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 14, 2012)

Nothing in Nevada yet....(tapping foot...)

Vacation in a few weeks and this bag is sure gonna come in handy.

Any other West Coast'ers get theirs yet??


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not yet, Hrse.  I am in CO., and I do not have anything yet.  I did get a pkg yesterday that was placed in a locker with a key that does not work, so I'm unsure of what's there.  I am guessing it's my Glam bag, but who knows.  The mail person is supposed to deliver it to me today, so I'll let everyone know if it is my Target box.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Amazing! I didn't know you could combine coupons.


 Yep! Most stores let you combine one manufacturers and one store coupon per item. All mine happened to be Target coupons this time so I used 1 for each item then because they total hit the $20 limit it made my $3 off coupon valid. Couponing is way lucrative


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get mine soon. Anyone in Michigan get it yet?


 I got mine yesterday!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 14, 2012)

So ready for this to be here! I hope it wasn't misdelivered by the postman. Unfortunately, that is a big problem here... :/


----------



## GinaM (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone from Texas gotten it yet?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 14, 2012)

Where did you guys get the coupons that didn't come in the bag? I was to try and combind them and get as much off as possible.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you guys get the coupons that didn't come in the bag? I was to try and combind them and get as much off as possible.


 I get mine off of coupons.com as well as the coupon section on Target.com. When you go to check out sometimes with your receipt the machine will print out beauty coupons as well. I usually check both sites once a week and hold onto them until I have enough built up where I can stack them


----------



## zorabell (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone from Texas gotten it yet?


Nope, hopefully they send them to Texas soon.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Sesko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday!


 Ohh nicee. Lucky! lol still haven't gotten mine yet boo &gt;&lt;  lol


----------



## clchild (Jun 14, 2012)

I've gotten the email saying mine is coming (to NC!), but haven't seen any sign of it yet.  Love getting stuff in the mail.. especially when it's FREE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 14, 2012)

nothing  yet, west coast


----------



## internetchick (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nothing  yet, west coast


 Yep. I am not far from Seattle, WA, and I haven't gotten mine. Boo. lol.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nothing  yet, west coast


 ​Why is it that California is always last?! Ugghhhh lol


----------



## mszJessica (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *clchild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've gotten the email saying mine is coming (to NC!), but haven't seen any sign of it yet.  Love getting stuff in the mail.. especially when it's FREE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got mine in NC today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get mine off of coupons.com as well as the coupon section on Target.com. When you go to check out sometimes with your receipt the machine will print out beauty coupons as well. I usually check both sites once a week and hold onto them until I have enough built up where I can stack them


 Thanks!

What's targets coupon policy?

I always see gurus getting beauty products on clearance at Target but I can never find my clearance beauty section. Do any of your targets are clearance beauty sections?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 15, 2012)

> Thanks! What's targets coupon policy? I always see gurus getting beauty products on clearance at Target but I can never find my clearance beauty section. Do any of your targets are clearance beauty sections?Â


 As far as I know their policy Is one manufacturers and one store coupon per item. My store has some items on the regular shelves with clearance stickers on them as well as a mix of clearance items on an endcap near the toothpaste/body wash section of the store. I would just ask an employee where yours is located  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 15, 2012)

I got mine today!

It's missing the white bottle of tresemme though and the aveeno smart essentials. I got packets of aveeno shampoo and conditioner though. So I don't know. But it's free so can't complain lol.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today!
> 
> It's missing the white bottle of tresemme though and the aveeno smart essentials. I got packets of aveeno shampoo and conditioner though. So I don't know. But it's free so can't complain lol.


       I received the same as you... I'm not complaining either.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the same as you... I'm not complaining either.


 By the time my bag gets to me it will prob be empty lol​


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol with just the coupons


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine just came in the mail!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, so do I, I was hoping for another lip butter to try besides the two I already have, Peach Parfait and Pink Truffle (my fav). But hey it's free lol and great coupons I'll be sure to use.


pink truffle is my fave too! it is like a perfect my lips but better with just enough sheerness and moisture to make it perfect for everything (for me) wooo


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone from the West Coast receive theirs yet?


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone from the West Coast receive theirs yet?


SF Bay Area &amp; nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SF Bay Area &amp; nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same!!! :[ I can't wait to get it!


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 17, 2012)

Finally got mine yesterday! It came with Aveeno shampoo/conditioner packets and did not have the conditioner bottle from Tresemme. Doesn't matter to me as I use my shampoo way quicker than my conditioner anyway. I wanted to try the moisturizer, but oh well. Maybe next time, and like everyone else said, it was free


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

*Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Oh really?! You don't use drugstore brands!? Why did you get it then? You're so full of yourself. You act like you're the only one who has a lot of money, "darling".


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


Maybe you can share it to people who weren't given the chance to get one?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a long shot but anyone in Arkansas? If so have you received yours yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Well, that kind of seems like a waste. I know there are lots of ladies on here (or maybe at a women's shelter?) that would love to have that goodies in the bag.


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh really?! You don't use drugstore brands!? Why did you get it then? You're so full of yourself. You act like you're the only one who has a lot of money, "darling".






^^ Yes!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sure someone would have used the coupons and most stores have a coupon basket near the front doors, so people can avail themselves I'd it. In regards to snubbing drugstore brands, don't forget a lot of high end companies have drug store labels, too!



> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Why would you go through all the trouble to get a bag only to shut it in a drawer because you evidently feel that drug store brands and coupons are below you? Why did you even come here to tell people this, other than to spread the perceived notions of "your"/your husband's wealth?


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure someone would have used the coupons and most stores have a coupon basket near the front doors, so people can avail themselves I'd it. In regards to snubbing drugstore brands, don't forget a lot of high end companies have drug store labels, too!


I agree. I do not get all of the drugstore brand trashing out here. If I may recall, to get the Target Summer bag, i had to wait until the exact time it opens and it was gone fast. They do not send it randomly to people.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Mine shipped to Texas last week. Not sure what's in it. I just threw it in a drawer and threw the coupons away. Doubt I will use it since I don't use drugstore brands, but the little quilted pouch is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Ladies, you guys are doing exactly what she wants. I'm about 99% sure she is trolling. Just ignore her. You ladies are too classy to stoop to her level. Some people get in front of the computer and live in a fantasy land. Real money is silent. The empty piggy bank makes the most noise.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 17, 2012)

So I am in TX and I still havent received mine.. and Im really looking forward to the coupons and the baggie! 



 Plus my sister will end up with some stuff as well so its a win-win!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh really?! You don't use drugstore brands!? Why did you get it then? You're so full of yourself. You act like you're the only one who has a lot of money, "darling".


 *NO, I DON'T USE ANY DRUGSTORE TYPE COSMETIC ITEMS. AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT I HAVE AND HOW I LIVE, SUCK IT UP AND DEAL WITH IT, OR TAKE IT PRIVATE. *

*JEALOUSY IS SO UNATTRACTIVE!*


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ladies, you guys are doing exactly what she wants. I'm about 99% sure she is trolling. Just ignore her. You ladies are too classy to stoop to her level. Some people get in front of the computer and live in a fantasy land. Real money is silent. The empty piggy bank makes the most noise.


Exactly!! No other comments needed.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ladies, you guys are doing exactly what she wants. I'm about 99% sure she is trolling. Just ignore her. You ladies are too classy to stoop to her level. Some people get in front of the computer and live in a fantasy land. Real money is silent. The empty piggy bank makes the most noise.


 *           FYI, I give all these types of things to my maid's 15 year old daughter. I put the bag where I usually put things meant for her and when there are several items, I box them up and give them to her, as they are immigrants to the US and have very little to spend on their growing daughter's desire to be like her peers.*

*                                                                                                    I don't lie, I don't need to.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *NO, I DON'T USE ANY DRUGSTORE TYPE COSMETIC ITEMS. AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT I HAVE AND HOW I LIVE, SUCK IT UP AND DEAL WITH IT, OR TAKE IT PRIVATE. *
> 
> *JEALOUSY IS SO UNATTRACTIVE!*


 LOLS, why did you sign up for a *FREE* bag then? go buy 'expensive, luxurious' stuff since you have so much money.. why would I be jealous of you?  You're a nobody to be honest. I don't even know you. You act like you're a somebody because you're acting like you have so much money. Get out of here. Like I mentioned earlier, you act like you're the *ONLY* one who has money. Well guess what honey, YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO HAS MONEY. So calm yourself down with that money talk.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where are these bags coming from? The last time I had my spring bag it only took 2 weeks.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are these bags coming from? The last time I had my spring bag it only took 2 weeks.


 No idea! Last round, I was surprised at how quickly I got mine. Now it seems to be taking eternity, haha.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just ignore this "Texas" person. She is a troll and a ridiculously unpleasant, small-minded one at that.  Zadi even gave her her own thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126321/riff-raff

I ended up with three bags. I ordered one through the Facebook link, then got two more when I ordered two bottles of Miss Jessie's!  All three of my lip butters were the same color. I was excited about the Aveeno scrubs but was mostly meh about the rest


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ignore this "Texas" person. She is a troll and a ridiculously unpleasant, small-minded one at that.  Zadi even gave her her own thread:
> 
> ...


 I'm gonna check out the post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh, I can't wait to get my bag. I also have 3 coming, my little brother and bf ordered one just for me too.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ignore this "Texas" person. She is a troll and a ridiculously unpleasant, small-minded one at that.  Zadi even gave her her own thread:
> 
> ...


 That thread is sooooo funny! Why in the world people like that exist?! LOL



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No idea! Last round, I was surprised at how quickly I got mine. Now it seems to be taking eternity, haha.


 True. Well, as long its gonna come in the mail, ill just wait for it.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 18, 2012)

My Target beauty bags always take forever to get to me. I usually forget about them and it ends up being a nice surprise to come home to.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No idea! Last round, I was surprised at how quickly I got mine. Now it seems to be taking eternity, haha.


 Same here. Last time i got mine quickly, this time I am still waiting while so many others have gotten their bags.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ignore this "Texas" person. She is a troll and a ridiculously unpleasant, small-minded one at that.  Zadi even gave her her own thread:
> 
> ...


 I just read that and it totally made my morning! Thanks for posting that


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 18, 2012)

I would just like to point out that there doesn't appear to be a limit to how many members one person can block on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 18, 2012)

It is finally here!! I'm a little sad that I didn't get the Aveeno scrub, but I can always just go pick one up. But hey, free is free, and I'm happy to have it no matter what was inside!


----------



## Annelle (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No idea! Last round, I was surprised at how quickly I got mine. Now it seems to be taking eternity, haha.


Last time, mine took an eternity...and this time it's still taking an eternity LOL  I think I got my first one close to two months after I ordered (mid-January Order, maybe showed up in March?)

I had forgotten about it by then and it was a pleasant surprise, but I guess I wasn't expecting to get my Target bag this time until I forgot about it either haha.


----------



## ddave (Jun 18, 2012)

I just received my bag here in Tennessee. Like other people my bag was missing the Aveeno scrub and the Tresemme conditioner which were the two items I really wanted to try but I'm in loooove with the coupons they sent! I can't wait to go use the $3 Revlon one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also would someone who received the Tresemme conditioner and Aveeno scrub mind posting your thoughts on them in this thread?


----------



## astokes (Jun 18, 2012)

If mine is missing the Tresemme it's a non-issue. I got a sample of the shampoo /conditioner from somewhere else, same size and everything!





(Still waiting in Texas though)


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jun 18, 2012)

My Target bag is here:


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a long shot but anyone in Arkansas? If so have you received yours yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wooo hooo another Arkansas person on MT!!!!! I havenâ€™t gotten mine either



.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wooo hooo another Arkansas person on MT!!!!! I havenâ€™t gotten mine either
> 
> ...


 Yay, glad I am not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And nothing again in the mail, can't wait to get it though.

Are you subscribed to any of the beauty services?


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my bag here in Tennessee. Like other people my bag was missing the Aveeno scrub and the Tresemme conditioner which were the two items I really wanted to try but I'm in loooove with the coupons they sent! I can't wait to go use the $3 Revlon one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also would someone who received the Tresemme conditioner and Aveeno scrub mind posting your thoughts on them in this thread?


 I used the scrub last night, it wasn't as gritty as I thought it would be (which is a good thing!) It smelled really good and left my face feeling clean.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally got mine in New Orleans today! Yay!


----------



## JessP (Jun 18, 2012)

Still waiting (kind of) patiently in SoCal!


----------



## Totem (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting (kind of) patiently in SoCal!


 Me too neighbor!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 18, 2012)

got mine and i'm glad it was free.  the one item i wanted to try the most, the face cleanser, i didn't even get. the items will be useful, but fun? no. boring? yes. but again, it was free so thanks, Target.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, glad I am not the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Well I spoke too soon. I came home from work and there it was!! I love the little blue bag to death. Its better quality than any I have gotten from MyGlam. 

Oh and BTW yes i sub to Birchbox, Glossybox, and Beauty Army. I had MyGlam but I just dropped them.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 19, 2012)

Any Texas bags arrive yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any Texas bags arrive yet?


 yep, i got mine today


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 19, 2012)

None in SFO and Bay Area yet? I think i am more excited to receive this rather than with MyGlam bag.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 19, 2012)

STILL haven't gotten mine. I need some cheese to go with my wine. ;P


----------



## mimosette (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my bag here in Tennessee. Like other people my bag was missing the Aveeno scrub and the Tresemme conditioner which were the two items I really wanted to try but I'm in loooove with the coupons they sent! I can't wait to go use the $3 Revlon one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also would someone who received the Tresemme conditioner and Aveeno scrub mind posting your thoughts on them in this thread?


I haven't tried the conditioner, but I loved the Aveeno scrub and will be purchasing it for sure.


----------



## kellyrd (Jun 19, 2012)

I am near Houston, TX and got my bag today. I loved the bag and the lip butter.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 19, 2012)

Mehh, I'm getting so antsy because I haven't gotten mine!


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 19, 2012)

Still patiently waiting on mine in moss beach, California. Hurry up please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

Aw man mine didnt have an aveeno zcrub :-(


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got mine today as well along with my Birchbox!!

I was super happy when I opened my mailbox.

Same here subscribed to BB and MyGlam but I cancelled MyGlam yesterday.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 19, 2012)

I got mine today and super happy with it, although it did not have the AVEENO face scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really wanted to try it out because I have never used any AVEENO products.

I looked up the scrub and it has great reviews.

But I do love the makeup bag, such great quality


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

It seems like a lot of people are missing items in the bag...are you getting other products to make up the difference?


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> None in SFO and Bay Area yet? I think i am more excited to receive this rather than with MyGlam bag.


Nope. Still none in the Bay Area.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like a lot of people are missing items in the bag...are you getting other products to make up the difference?


 Nope. I guess they only had enough for so many bags and what ever was left over is what we got.


----------



## Laura Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Got mine today =) No Aveeno scrub for me either but I did get both Tresemme products!

They smell AMAZING!! Already want to go out and get the full size and I haven't even tried them






Almost missed out on this bag though! Does someone usually post when they are available on here?


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't get the scrub or the conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it was the scrub I missed most. I love scrubs! Oh well it is free so I can't complain.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2012)

I finally got it today!  I'm in SD and it looks like mine is missing the Aveno scrub too.  But it was free so I am happy!  The box was so tiny!


----------



## astokes (Jun 20, 2012)

I got mine today.





The bag is nice!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 20, 2012)

Hopefully I get mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

You got a scrub! I'm in WA and mind has yet to arrive. Anyone in WA get one yet?


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully I get mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


In Oakland. I still didn't get mine yet, but the mailman came with my Clear shampoo samples! lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In Oakland. I still didn't get mine yet, but the mailman came with my Clear shampoo samples! lol


 Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully tomorrow then. My mailman comes around 3:30 but I'm helping my parents out at the restaurant today.

Hooray for samples! ;]


----------



## wadedl (Jun 20, 2012)

I got mine in San Diego today!

Mine had the Aveeno shampoo and conditioner packets instead of the scrub. I wish I would have gotten the scrub. I have 3 shampoo and conditioners to try out now. My daughter made me put the lip stuff on her as soon as we opened the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be needing a lot of sunblock in Sedona so that will come in handy.Great bag, one of my favorite colorts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

I think I am most excited for the bag, not that I need another one..I absolutely adore that color family lol..Oooo..Wish I had thought to have my brothers sign up so I could have extras too...but I'm trying not to be too greedy lol. Well, if you ladies aren't going to use up your coupons, PM me. I coupon and donate my surplus to charitable organizations through my local church!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would like more coupons too, please pm me if u dont want yours!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today.
> 
> ...


 I just got these tres semme samples in the mail yesterday from walmart.​


----------



## JessP (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine arrived in San Diego as well! The Tresemme products smell great!


----------



## astokes (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got these tres semme samples in the mail yesterday from walmart.​


 I got them from Wal-Mart too. Lol.


----------



## astokes (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't coupon, but I will for this one!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I don't coupon, but I will for this one!


Lol, if you combine it with a regular manufacturer coupon you can save even more!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got them from Wal-Mart too. Lol.


 I just posted the link if any of you ladies want another sample of it.​


----------



## brandyboop (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine in San Diego today!
> 
> Mine had the Aveeno shampoo and conditioner packets instead of the scrub. I wish I would have gotten the scrub. I have 3 shampoo and conditioners to try out now. My daughter made me put the lip stuff on her as soon as we opened the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be needing a lot of sunblock in Sedona so that will come in handy.Great bag, one of my favorite colorts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got mine, yesterday and they gave me the Aveeno Shampoo/Conditioner packets instead of the scrub.  I'm also missing the Tresemme shampoo, but I did get the conditioner.  The bag is super cute..I love the damask print!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

Bags arriving in Bay Area as of today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You got a scrub! I'm in WA and mind has yet to arrive. Anyone in WA get one yet?


 I'm in WA and my bag showed up in yesterday's mail. No Aveeno scrub for me. I did get Aveeno Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets for medium to thick hair.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going to use that coupon on one of their just bitten lip pencils or maybe a lip butter. I've heard good things about both.


----------



## Totem (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone on one of my other forums got a really bad reaction to the Simple makeup remover cloths in the last bag. Her face turned red and was burning. She had to be given steroids. She contacted Unilever and they gave her a gift certificate for their other products. I never got to try them. I gave them away.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone on one of my other forums got a really bad reaction to the Simple makeup remover cloths in the last bag. Her face turned red and was burning. She had to be given steroids. She contacted Unilever and they gave her a gift certificate for their other products. I never got to try them. I gave them away.


 I have VERY sensitive skin so I was excited to try the Simple brand.  I got a free sample of the facial cleanser from CVS and it made my face ANGRY!!!!!!  I don't know what they hell they put in that stuff but it IS NOT for sensitive skin.  They need to go back and rework the formulation because it is not a sensitive skin formula IMO.


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bags arriving in Bay Area as of today!


Awesome!! Did you get yours?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in Los Angeles, CA and I got my bag. Didn't get the scrub but got everything else. 

The bag smells amazing!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome!! Did you get yours?


 My sister got hers, shes a few mins away. Hopefully mine comes today!!​


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Los Angeles, CA and I got my bag. Didn't get the scrub but got everything else.
> 
> The bag smells amazing!


lol the bag itself smells? nice to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister got hers, shes a few mins away. Hopefully mine comes today!!​


Hopefully it comes to Oakland today too!


----------



## astokes (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## marci65 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine arrived earlier this week. Cute bag. The only sample that will work for me is the sunscreen but the others will be good for swap extras.


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bags arriving in Bay Area as of today!


YES!! Got mine today.


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Los Angeles, CA and I got my bag. Didn't get the scrub but got everything else.
> 
> The bag smells amazing!


OMG!! The smell of the bag was one of the first things I noticed. I kept trying to figure out which product made it smell so good.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 21, 2012)

Received my bags today... too bad that I'm at work today and don't get off til 9!


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my bags today... too bad that I'm at work today and don't get off til 9!


I got mine too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> along with a bunch of other samples I have signed up for from other sites. lol. My parents told me to stop hoarding free samples, but they're perfect for vacations!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> I got mine too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> along with a bunch of other samples I have signed up for from other sites. lol. My parents told me to stop hoarding free samples, but they're perfect for vacations!


 Hoarding free samples... Lmao


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hoarding free samples... Lmao


Yup.. lol. Last month, I got a Arm&amp;Hammer toothpaste,  a mouthwash, and a full-sized deodorant from Secret's facebook page &amp; they came in really handy for sleepovers. hahaha.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup.. lol. Last month, I got a Arm&amp;Hammer toothpaste,  a mouthwash, and a full-sized deodorant from Secret's facebook page &amp; they came in really handy for sleepovers. hahaha.


 haha i got the toothpaste also!!!


----------



## jac a (Jun 21, 2012)

just got mine in the mail today and i am super happy with it. it smelled lovely! 

and the coupon book has some really great values.

overall, i am really happy with this bag, i can see myself using everything included.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

My mail just came, and its feels like Christmas!!! lol

I got 2 beauty bags, my bzz kit (razor), and deoderant &amp; perfume samples. 





I dont really coupon so i'll probably just throw them in the circular swap box when I recieve it.


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha, I thought the bag smelled fantastic too. I don't know if it was the Tresemme or the Aveeno. They both make me want to stand around and sniff the bottles.

Quote: Hoarding free samples... Lmao
I've been accused of this also. It stopped when my mom started going on business trips and got her pick of all my travel sized stuff to take with her. Now she wants to know where I get all of it from lol.


----------



## astokes (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kinda hoarding free stuff too.. Lol
> 
> We need a thread for free sample hauls!


 I might be guilty of that also lol I pretty much just throw everything in a box


----------



## Annelle (Jun 21, 2012)

So Cal checking in. Received today, with Aveeno shampoo/conditioner instead of scrub.


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So Cal checking in. Received today, with Aveeno shampoo/conditioner instead of scrub.


I got the scrub. My theory is, if you signed up earlier, they sent you the ones with scrubs even though the shipping times are different. A few of my friends who signed up around the same time as me (I signed on facebook a few seconds after their status about it) got the scrub, but some of my friends who signed up later in the day &amp; the day after got the Aveeno packets instead. Just my guess. lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the scrub. My theory is, if you signed up earlier, they sent you the ones with scrubs even though the shipping times are different. A few of my friends who signed up around the same time as me (I signed on facebook a few seconds after their status about it) got the scrub, but some of my friends who signed up later in the day &amp; the day after got the Aveeno packets instead. Just my guess. lol


 Hopefully I get the scrub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 21, 2012)

I got mine today!  Also got the shampoo/conditioner instead of the scrub-I'm conditioner only (mostly) and it's for thick hair so it probably won't get used, but I can never have enough sunblock and I LOVE the little bag.  I feel like I live out of the car (commute, sometimes I stop at the gym just to shower!) so little bags are my best friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 22, 2012)

Got my bag after work yesterday in the bay area. Love it. No scrub, but the coupons and SPF make it for me! Plus the bag will be great for commuting. Does anyone know how often these come out? This was my first.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag after work yesterday in the bay area. Love it. No scrub, but the coupons and SPF make it for me! Plus the bag will be great for commuting.
> 
> Does anyone know how often these come out? This was my first.


 My 1st also. Was on their fb page yesterday &amp; saw that the "fall bag" will be out soon so...


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my bag after work yesterday in the bay area. Love it. No scrub, but the coupons and SPF make it for me! Plus the bag will be great for commuting.
> 
> Does anyone know how often these come out? This was my first.


Last time they had it was in March/April &amp; the bag before that was in October.


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks @xlisaa and @linabunnie! I Better start watching that target style fb page again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I really liked the lip butter, so I used the coupon to buy 2 more today.  I really hate the packaging, so much that I even contacted them (which I never do).  The cap is super annoying to get off because the base is so thin.  Too bad because I really liked the actual product.

It's funny that everyone is noticing the really nice scent the bag had.  I noticed it too, but couldn't figure out where it was coming from.  I kept smelling all the samples to try to figure it out.

Wish I had gotten the scrub.  Instead, I received the aveeno shampoo/conditioner packet and the tresemme shampoo bottle (wish they would keep shampoo/conditioner samples together though).


----------



## Bambam (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone in Arizona get their bag?!


----------



## internetchick (Jun 22, 2012)

In Washington and got my bag today!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In Washington and got my bag today!


 Maybe I'll score mine today then! Yay..


----------



## calexxia (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone in Arizona get their bag?!


 Not yet. And a bit nervous since (though this is the first time I've had problems), I got a lip scrub I'd ordered today and it had melted and leaked all over the inside of the box (popped it in the fridge, but still annoyed) as had my favorite lip balm, which was in my purse....HATE wasting stuff, and am actually a bit concerned about how my various beauty boxes will hold up during the next couple of months.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 23, 2012)

I just got my bag today! I didn't get the scrub but I plan on getting it. If anyone wants my extra coupons pm me and I'll mail them out to you.


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 23, 2012)

My daughter and I got ours today (Nevada). YEAH!!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 24, 2012)

i used my Revlon coupon (love love love the lip butter) but won't use the rest of them. if anyone wants them, pm me and i'll send them out this week.


----------



## page5 (Jun 24, 2012)

I tried the lip butter sample today. I liked it but found it to be more sheer than I wanted. Are all the lip butters shades this sheer?


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 24, 2012)

came just in time for vacation--the bag is super cute, and I could definitely use all those shampoos/conditioners. lol I have three sets of those tresemme split remedy samples, I keep getting them from random places.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the lip butter sample today. I liked it but found it to be more sheer than I wanted. Are all the lip butters shades this sheer?


 i got the peach sample and it had enough color for me.  i bought the cotton candy and it's more sheer than i anticipated so stay away from the one if you are looking for more opaque.  i'm going to try it over a lip stain and see if that helps.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the lip butter sample today. I liked it but found it to be more sheer than I wanted. Are all the lip butters shades this sheer?


 Not all of them are sheer. Check out my review on 2 other ones here: http://vickyhoang.blogspot.com/2012/05/review-and-swatch-revlon-colorburst-lip.html. I also have 4 other shades to review including the Peach Parfait since I do have it in a full size. Peach Parfait has this gritty feeling because of the tiny glitter and the glitter just goes everywhere (for me at least). The color for this shade is sheer indeed.


----------



## JessP (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not all of them are sheer. Check out my review on 2 other ones here: http://vickyhoang.blogspot.com/2012/05/review-and-swatch-revlon-colorburst-lip.html. I also have 4 other shades to review including the Peach Parfait since I do have it in a full size. Peach Parfait has this gritty feeling because of the tiny glitter and the glitter just goes everywhere (for me at least). The color for this shade is sheer indeed.


 Sweet - thanks for the review! I checked it out and love the Raspberry Pie shade, might use my coupon for that one!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet - thanks for the review! I checked it out and love the Raspberry Pie shade, might use my coupon for that one!


 i loveee that shade! one of my favorites!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ill check out your blog.. hehe


----------



## page5 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info Vicky - I really liked the feel of the lip butter but wanted more color. Nice to see that some of the shades have more color.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info Vicky - I really liked the feel of the lip butter but wanted more color. Nice to see that some of the shades have more color.


 any time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm sure that you'll like the other lip butters too


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jun 25, 2012)

Got my bag last week and love it!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 25, 2012)

I got mine in Dallas this weekend.  I got the scrub and excited to try that.  I got the Peach Parfait lip butter sample.  It was pretty shear and more pink than peach.  I was a little bummed about it because I have been searching for a peach lipstick for years.  Cover girl used to make one called "shimmering shell" and I can't find it anymore.  I realize no on wears peach shimmering lipstick but I love it!!!  It's  the one color that goes with any makeup on me.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi!

I wasn't able to get a bag this time around :-( If anyone is not using their coupons and willing to send them please let me know! Thanks so much!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jun 25, 2012)

I received mine last week, in CO.  Now I have to head to Target so I can use some coupons.  I want the "peach parfait" shade of lip butter now.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

While I liked the lip butter sample, it was too shimmery for me. I prefer more matte colors. Especially for work.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tutti Frutti is the one Im getting with my coupon. Cant wait!


----------



## mackattack (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone in Utah receive their bag yet?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

I got mine Saturday!! I'm in WA and received the Aveeno shampoo/conditioner and everything else...brings to total up to 6 shampoo/condtioner samples in the bag, plus the sunscreen and lippie sample..oh and of course coupons!! Cute and perfect little bag, with a damask-type print...love it!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, Arizonans....one of the frugality blogs I follow that is based in Mesa got her bag today, so hopefully the rest of ours will arrive this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow they must have sent a ton out! I got mine over 2 weeks ago i think.... Lol.. at least i know it has been what seems like a while. The bag was really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine arrived today, and I had to laugh at receiving three different shampoo/conditioners. I seriously did. Then again, the packets work well for me when I travel, so no complaints there at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine arrived today, and I had to laugh at receiving three different shampoo/conditioners. I seriously did. Then again, the packets work well for me when I travel, so no complaints there at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought the same thing, but then I realized that I'm going to be at another expo this weekend (gone for 4 days) so they might actually come in really handy for me, all 3 sets combined are lighter than 1 of my regular shampoo bottles, LOL


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing, but then I realized that I'm going to be at another expo this weekend (gone for 4 days) so they might actually come in really handy for me, all 3 sets combined are lighter than 1 of my regular shampoo bottles, LOL


 Exactly. I like the mini bottles usually, but when I'm traveling, the packets are just awesome (since I frequently have everything just in my purse). And since the Aveeno and Garnier have been sampled to hell and back lately, I even know what to expect. There have been occasions when I had major mishaps due to a sample I was using while traveling NOT turning out well.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 26, 2012)

Awww man! I really wanted try the scrub. I got 3 different shampoo/conditioners though LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll buy the scrub either way because I loooove the moisturizer. Great bag!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 29, 2012)

Used the Aveeno shampoo tonight.  Was surprised it creamy color as opposed to clear.  It had good lather and seems to have worked ok.  The only thing getting me is it smells like Pert or Purcell (not sure anyone remembers these shampoos from the 90's).  Not a bad thing but I was expecting something different.  Glad I got to sample it as I had considered buying some about a month ago when I ran out!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 29, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the lip butter sample today. I liked it but found it to be more sheer than I wanted. Are all the lip butters shades this sheer?


I bought 015 Tutti Frutti back in May and it is very orange. One or two coats and it's sheer, or I can build it up so it's more opaque. I really like it. It's my favorite lip product ever. I plan to buy Candy Apple and one of the darker pinks in a couple of weeks. I've seen on YouTube that some of the colors are very sheer, but others seem like they're not. I would say watch a couple reviews and see if there are any shades you really like.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my bag last Tuesday in Iowa. It's been 9 days and I have not tried any of the samples yet. On Sunday I gave the Garnier Fructis and the Aveeno for color-treated hair to one of the ladies I work with. She had just colored her hair that day. I am pretty much sticking with the shampoo and conditioner I've been using since March. I am going to try the little Tresemme sample for split ends. I got the shampoo for that, but not the conditioner. I also got the 70 spf sunblock and the Peach Parfait Revlon Lip Butter sample. I will not be trying that sample after seeing that it's got glitter. I am looking forward to using some of the coupons. Overall, my favorite thing was the little blue bag itself. Tammy


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I LOVE THE TARGET BEAUTY BAG!

I hope to collect one every season! Im more excited to receive this rather than those sub boxes.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone received the fall 2012 bag yet? I heard its going to be the last one. I cant even remember when I ordered mine it was so long ago!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received the fall 2012 bag yet? I heard its going to be the last one. I cant even remember when I ordered mine it was so long ago!


Yep, got it yesterday.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2012)

I haven't yet. I tend to get stuff last though.


----------



## tnbryan (Oct 24, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. It's not too thrilling, lots of shampoo and conditioner samples.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 24, 2012)

For what its worth, I used the loreal sulfate free stuff this morning...and I loved all 3 of those products. Enough that I may actually switch out my miss jessie's/devacurl/wella combination for that set. It will be much cheaper, and seems to work quite well for my purposes of taming and moisturizing.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 24, 2012)

I found pictures of the fall bag from this blog (not mine) http://snowasian.blogspot.com/2012/10/in-mail-target-beauty-bag-fall-2012.html













Mostly shampoo/conditioner again but I love their coupon book


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For what its worth, I used the loreal sulfate free stuff this morning...and I loved all 3 of those products. Enough that I may actually switch out my miss jessie's/devacurl/wella combination for that set. It will be much cheaper, and seems to work quite well for my purposes of taming and moisturizing.


 Good to know.  I'd been wanting to try it but wasn't going to buy any new hair stuff right now since I've got a backlog to work through.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know.  I'd been wanting to try it but wasn't going to buy any new hair stuff right now since I've got a backlog to work through.


 Hair stuff is the one thing I don't hoard lol. I just checked with my sister, as she is a hair stylist/cosmetologist, and she said loreal is usually just as good as salon brand and can be a salon brand...and at 6.99/bottle, I don't think it can be beat. I'm excited to find something affordable AND nice for my hair.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hair stuff is the one thing I don't hoard lol. I just checked with my sister, as she is a hair stylist/cosmetologist, and she said loreal is usually just as good as salon brand and can be a salon brand...and at 6.99/bottle, I don't think it can be beat. I'm excited to find something affordable AND nice for my hair.


 Thanks.  Great to know--who doesn't want to save a few dollars?  I was just in Paris and the L'oreal cosmetics were much pricier there than here.  I wonder if it's marketed as a higher end brand there.


----------

